# Contempleren



## eno2

Contempleren is voor mij een belangrijk sleutelwoord dat verwijst naar een spirituele praktijk.

Mijn corrector streept het rood aan ten gunste van complementeren en completeren. .
Mijn Word language pack Nederlands streept het blauw aan en raadt nadenken, mijmeren en bespiegelen aan.

Online DVD geeft en kortweg, lapidair en Laconisch: 





> overpeinzend beschouwen



Dat zijn vier mogelijke betekenissen, betekenissen waarin ik het woord niet gebruik.

Wel in deze betekenis, die ik de voornaamste vind:



> *contempler*. Regarder longuement quelque chose, quelqu'un avec beaucoup d'attention, en s'absorbant dans cette observation : *Contempler* le ciel. Regarder quelque chose avec admiration : D'ici vous pouvez *contempler* ce magnifique paysage.
> *Définitions : contempler - Dictionnaire de français Larousse*
> www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/contempler/18557



Niets met denken, overpeinzen, bespiegelen te maken dus.

Mogelijke conclusie: Is de oorspronkelijke betekenis bij het ontlenen soms verloren gegaan?

Ook in het Engels draait contemplation rond denken en overwegen, terwijl contemplation in het Frans precies weergeeft wat ik bedoel:


> Action de contempler quelqu'un, quelque chose, de les regarder avec attention et longuement : *Contemplation* d'un tableau. État de l'esprit qui s'applique profondément à un objet intellectuel, état de l'âme qui se donne tout entière à la méditation : *Contemplation* intérieure.
> *Définitions : contemplation - Dictionnaire de français Larousse*
> www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/contemplation/18555



Natuurcontemplatie is niet opgenomen, toch geen doorzichtige of voorspelbare samenstelling, die overigens ook niets met denken te maken heeft.


----------



## Peterdg

Je kan "contempleren" in het Nederlands niet gebruiken in de betekenis waarin het in het Frans gebruikt wordt in de voorbeelden die je geeft.

Enfin, je kan dat wel, maar niemand zal je begrijpen. Dus, in plaats van een gedachte precies over te brengen, bereik je net het tegenovergestelde. Dus, niet goed bezig!


----------



## eno2

Ok ik zal eventuele conversaties met anderen over contemplatie in het Frans houden (met uitzondering van natuurcontemplatie, dat blijkbaar wel rechtstreeks correct begrepen wordt, eigenaardig genoeg). Ondertussen mis ik wel een gelijkaardige woordbetekenis in het Nederlands.

Gezocht:een woord voor "état de l'âme qui se donne tout entière à la méditation". "Meditatie" is veel te algemeen als alternatief. Zelfs "diepe meditatie". En het drukt het bedoelde niet uit.

De zoekterm '*contemplatie in de mystiek'* levert 33900 hits en dat is geen wonder: contemplatie in de betekenis zoals ik die gebruik behoort tot de woordenschat van de mystiek. In dat soort literatuur (waarvan ik er een portie tot mij nam, toegegeven, een deel daarvan in het Frans) en vermoedelijk ook bij voordrachten en andere verbale uitwisselingen (waar ik dan weer nooit aan deelnam) wordt contempleren wél voluit met de Franse slag gebruikt. contemplatie in de mystiek - Google Search


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord, maar zo spiritueel ben ik niet. Dit gaat je niet lukken in één woord te zeggen tegen een simpele ziel als ik. Wat dacht je van...

Je (suis en train de) contemple(r) le ciel = Ik neem de hemel bezinnend in me op

Of is het iets anders?


----------



## eno2

Natuurcontemplatie.

Mais comme tu te mets a parler Français, tu peux  utiliser simplement la définition Française.

(C'est celle que je préfère aussi....)

Ik vind nu wel dat als je een woord ontleent aan een vreemde taal, je dan minstens één betekenis moet aanhouden gelijk aan de oorspronkelijke....


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik vind nu wel dat als je een woord ontleent aan een vreemde taal, je dan minstens één betekenis moet aanhouden gelijk aan de oorspronkelijke....


Wel, het Nederlands heeft het ontleend uit het Latijn "*contemplari*: 1) _rustend, oplettend beschouwen_ 2) overdr. _met de geest beschouwen_" (Latijns Nederlands woordenboek; A. Geerebaert, S.J.)


----------



## eno2

Schiet niet veel van over...
Latijns Nederlands woordenboek; A. Geerebaert, S.J. sweet memories....



> Etymologie: Vgl. Lat. contemplari 'beschouwen' en Ofra. contempler '*regarder en s'absorbant dans la vue de l'objet'.*
> 
> Korte betekenis: _ *aanschouwen;* mediteren _


http://gtb.inl.nl/iWDB/search?wdb=VMNW&actie=article&uitvoer=HTML&id=ID9261

Niet slecht....


----------



## bibibiben

Ook Van Dale geeft aan _aanschouwing_ de in de (christelijke) mystiek gangbare betekenis mee:

Aanschouwing: onmiddellijke gemeenschap met God die de begrippen van het denken te boven gaat.

Meer in het algemeen is aanschouwing een toestand (ver) na meditatie. Het wordt in de mystiek als een synoniem van _contemplatie_ gezien.

Het werkwoord _aanschouwen_ kan ook in mystieke zin worden gebruikt. Een tekst over mystiek waarin het wemelt van _aanschouwing_ en _aanschouwen_: M.H.J. Schoenmaekers, Het nieuwe wereldbeeld · dbnl.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ook Van Dale geeft aan _aanschouwing_ de in de (christelijke) mystiek gangbare betekenis mee:
> 
> .


Prachtig, maar moest ook bij contempleren aangegeven worden. Als ik de christelijke mystiek erbij betrok in het Nederlands , was dat uit linguistische noodzaak (Nederlandstalige seculiere mystiek is nogal dunnetjes gezaaid.), omwille van de 
verdediging van de van de oorspronkelijke betekenis van het leenwoord contempleren. Dat ik persoonlijk verkies boven aanschouwen.


----------

